# Step down from GMM JHP



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

What is the next runner up for a shifter. $500 is a bit much for a shifter.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

MGW-P, McLeod and Hinson are the only ones even worth looking at. B&M has been enough of a problem that I'd avoid it as well as Hurst. Lou's on the stock shifter has worked for some too


----------



## fjbassplayr (Apr 18, 2014)

I installed a B&M shifter in my 2005 GTO. It was about $180 and was quite an improvement over the stock unit. I also looked at the GMM and thought it was a lot of money for a shifter. I would highly recommend the B&M unit and I think you'd be happy with it. The throws are shorter and more positive now and the installation wasn't too much of a job.:thumbsup:


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

fjbassplayr said:


> I installed a B&M shifter in my 2005 GTO. It was about $180 and was quite an improvement over the stock unit. I also looked at the GMM and thought it was a lot of money for a shifter. I would highly recommend the B&M unit and I think you'd be happy with it. The throws are shorter and more positive now and the installation wasn't too much of a job.:thumbsup:


I've got a B&M and didn't like it until I had my transmission overhauled with bronze and carbon parts. Now it's shifting well, with no grinding in 2nd (synchro) and being able to shift into reverse with no problem. So far so good but only have about 300 miles on the transmission so time will tell.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The B&M suffers from bolting to the top of your old shifter and with only 2 bolts. That combined with the ball end snapping off made them a riskier choice. Some are still using them and from what I've seen more than others, some have been stuck on the side of the road.


----------

